

Is This the Breakthrough That Brings Solar Power to the World? - ph0rque
http://themindunleashed.org/2014/09/is-this-the-breakthrough.html

======
pedalpete
don't we need to know the price per watt hour, rather than cost per watt?

~~~
ph0rque
The actual watt-hours generated will depend on a bunch of factors that
determine the brightness and duration of the sunlight the panel is receiving.
So to keep things standard, the solar panel manufacturers quote the maximum
watts the panel can produce, and derive the price per watt from that.

